# Delko Elite Aluminium Taping Tool



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

There are finally here! In stock and ready to ship!

Delko Elite Aluminium Taping Tool is a taper crafted for professionals – it simultaneously applies compound and joint tape to flat joints, internals and square sets. It is the only metal banjo to include the patented Delko Tools Internal Applicator.

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/delko-elite-aluminium-taping-tool/


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Brian, I'm keen to try one but with your website shipping rates at $173 all up it would set me back NZ$570 landed in NZ, then because it is over $400 in value then I would get stung 15% GST .....
If they were available at All-Wall then I could get a DWT discount as well as only have to pay $70 for shipping which brings the total price a bit closer to reality.
Are you expecting them to become available down under in AU or NZ sometime in the near future?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

These blokes are authorised Delko dealers in Australia. 
http://www.plasterwholesalers.com.au/product/preview/tools-amp-accessories/105


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Trowel trades are suppose to be getting them here in NZ.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Thanks Brian, I'm keen to try one but with your website shipping rates at $173 all up it would set me back NZ$570 landed in NZ, then because it is over $400 in value then I would get stung 15% GST .....
> If they were available at All-Wall then I could get a DWT discount as well as only have to pay $70 for shipping which brings the total price a bit closer to reality.
> Are you expecting them to become available down under in AU or NZ sometime in the near future?


I follow Delko tools on Instagram and they said All Wall has a load of them on the way 👍


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Thanks Brian, I'm keen to try one but with your website shipping rates at $173 all up it would set me back NZ$570 landed in NZ, then because it is over $400 in value then I would get stung 15% GST .....
> If they were available at All-Wall then I could get a DWT discount as well as only have to pay $70 for shipping which brings the total price a bit closer to reality.
> Are you expecting them to become available down under in AU or NZ sometime in the near future?


tell ya I woulda built a few tools hearn your down under under prices


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Bingo! got one through Trowel trades for NZ$212 :thumbsup:
Seems to be a good sturdy well made unit.
Comparing it with my tapeshooter (home modified with a wheel), the mudbox is the same size, the Delko feels a lot better holding with the side strap and more comfortable in the hand, looks easier to clean especially the flow adjuster because it just slides out.
One complaint....the tape holder door is tight against the tape with almost no free play (2nd pic) one thing you really want is free running tape because even a little friction can make them a bastard to run, I bent the door up slightly to free it up, I'll be giving it a test run in a couple of days and post results.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Bingo! got one through Trowel trades for NZ$212 :thumbsup:
> Seems to be a good sturdy well made unit.
> Comparing it with my tapeshooter (home modified with a wheel), the mudbox is the same size, the Delko feels a lot better holding with the side strap and more comfortable in the hand, looks easier to clean especially the flow adjuster because it just slides out.
> One complaint....the tape holder door is tight against the tape with almost no free play (2nd pic) one thing you really want is free running tape because even a little friction can make them a bastard to run, I bent the door up slightly to free it up, I'll be giving it a test run in a couple of days and post results.


What ever happened to the creaseless fiba fuse???????
$212 holly for a banjo!!!!!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> What ever happened to the creaseless fiba fuse???????
> $212 holly for a banjo!!!!!!


Dunno, for that matter whatever happened to Iceman? he is sort of conspicuous by his absence, hopefully when he comes back he'll have some goodies to share :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Taped out a small house using fibafuse through the new Delko.
On the flats it ran great, it didn't like picking up the last bit of mud on the bottom, I presume the curved bottom makes it like that, my tapeshooter doesn't have that problem being flat. 
On the corners with the mudbox full the corner wheel would tear the fibafuse, when half full with less friction to contend with it was fine and the corner wheel worked well with fuse, I presume it wouldn't have that problem with papertape.
Bottom line is I would definitely recommend the Delko it's as good as any banjo you'll get, just be weary of using that type of corner wheel with fibafuse, and remember to use very runny mud and make sure the tape roll can spin freely.

Edit....forgot to mention, it can be adjusted up to put on plenty of mud for flushing corners, the Homax banjo wasn't very good for that.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

yesterday was my first experience with my delko. loved the new mud control nob, you can really soak em if you like, i always had my homax wide open and found it was pretty shy on an angle. also found it much easier to tape the 4' -8' butt joint starting at the bottom and working our way up. and really like the handle on both sides!

i am having problems with my tape not coming out of the machine straight, it wanders down to the corner of the banjo and starts to fold. doesnt seem to get both wheels on the tape, they seem a little far apart. and i am also having trouble dragging the last bit of mud out.

I am still fairly new to banjos, many guys might not have these problems?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> i am having problems with my tape not coming out of the machine straight, it wanders down to the corner of the banjo and starts to fold. doesnt seem to get both wheels on the tape, they seem a little far apart. and i am also having trouble dragging the last bit of mud out.
> 
> I am still fairly new to banjos, many guys might not have these problems?


I had that happen a couple of times with my tapeshooter but I never figured out why, maybe just a freak way the mud moved and folded the tape over inside it.
You'll find with any new tool nothings perfect, but with time and experience you should be able to beat it into submission.


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

The problem I'm having with mine is the tape is pulling over the plaster even with runny mud and it's running dry with the banjo half full of mud. I bent the tab flat where the tape enters the banjo which made the tape easier to pull but it hasn't helped with it not using all of the plaster inside. Any ideas before I take it back for a refund?


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm so sick of buying brand new tools that need troubleshooting right out of the box. Money is back in my hands, good riddence to another failure! Are these tools field tested before manufacture?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

You "are" running the tape over top of the mud and not under it?
Banjo's are not that complicated and there should be no reason the tapes not picking up mud unless you have the tape fed through wrong.


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes I run the tape on top of the mud, I've been running the plastic homax types for years but even those need to be attacked with a metal file to get them to run right eg the tape wheel to run smoothly and to get enough mud on to the tapes. I've been trying out other types of banjos to find a replacement for the plastic ones but I think they could be the best after all. The new Delko could be as heavy as the mud box pro when full of mud as well which isn't a good thing.


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

P.E.I.Taper said:


> yesterday was my first experience with my delko. loved the new mud control nob, you can really soak em if you like, i always had my homax wide open and found it was pretty shy on an angle. also found it much easier to tape the 4' -8' butt joint starting at the bottom and working our way up. and really like the handle on both sides!
> 
> i am having problems with my tape not coming out of the machine straight, it wanders down to the corner of the banjo and starts to fold. doesnt seem to get both wheels on the tape, they seem a little far apart. and i am also having trouble dragging the last bit of mud out.
> 
> I am still fairly new to banjos, many guys might not have these problems?


The tapes folding and wandering could be because the catch on the lid pulls down when shut and puts pressure on the metal which opens up a gap where the tape exits. I bent the lid down towards the wheel which closed the gap and stopped plaster pouring out the front on the lid side. I checked the wheels against the plastic banjos and there the same width. The wheels are further away from where the tape comes out compared to the homax which makes it slightly awkward to use, I would have been happy with the same wheel set up as the plastic Delko.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Have heard so manny reports about these units ,mainly negative ,but have decided to give one a go . Will be putting one through its paces soon and hope it will give good results . Will post results


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

suncoast drywaller said:


> Have heard so manny reports about these units ,mainly negative ,but have decided to give one a go . Will be putting one through its paces soon and hope it will give good results . Will post results


Unfortunately with our industry if you don't give it a go you will never know. In the last 8 months or so I've bought a secondhand Northstar auto taper $750, Tapepro mud box pro $999, Delko elite ali banjo $285 from Bunnings and just got the Delko plastic for $118. Bunnings gave me a refund for the Elite and the rest went on eBay. It's a lot to spend just to try a tool but what choice do you have, there are so many different tools to try in your system you have to give it a go. Good luck with the banjo I'll post when I have a go of their plastic version.


----------



## P.E.I.Taper (May 4, 2015)

I like my plastic banjo alot. I went back to using it. Need another job where I have more time to **** around the elite. The plastic one just workes So good straight out of the box.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

APAsh2 said:


> Unfortunately with our industry if you don't give it a go you will never know. In the last 8 months or so I've bought a secondhand Northstar auto taper $750, Tapepro mud box pro $999, Delko elite ali banjo $285 from Bunnings and just got the Delko plastic for $118. Bunnings gave me a refund for the Elite and the rest went on eBay. It's a lot to spend just to try a tool but what choice do you have, there are so many different tools to try in your system you have to give it a go. Good luck with the banjo I'll post when I have a go of their plastic version.


 
Very well said indeed, And that's exactly it, I did that for years till I got things the way I wanted, Spent a lot but glad I did, Found a lot of bargains and sold a lot to get money to try other things and ive been using that plastic version for several years now, Goes great, Hasn't broken, I was thinking about trying the elite but no one seems to coming out saying its great so it can stay in the shop.


----------



## APAsh2 (Apr 14, 2015)

Well I love the Delko plastic taper. It seems better quality than the others. I wish I had bought the internal wheel years ago!


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

Have used mine a couple times over the last few days on flats .the most annoying thing for me is the tape just won't run straight over wheels ,the tape just wants to pull to one side which is bloody annoying ,the lid seems loose where the tape exits the box which may cause this problem . Sometimes when it is full the tape breaks when moving the wheels from following to leading . I think if I can find out why the tape keeps moving over to the side I may be able to rectify the problem .


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

I have been using my Delko on angles over the last couple day and I must say it goes awesome on both horizontal and vertical angle , puts plenty of mud out and easy to use ,with great results and super quick


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Got mine the other day, one fine looking Banjo, extremely well built. Now time to get it muddy. You can switch the flat head and corner roller with one hand.


----------



## Akh (Jun 22, 2016)

Bought the delko aluminium banjo and it's terrible. Been using the plastic ones for 13years thought I'll give the aluminium one a go and it's bad. Got told to make the mix thicker to prevent leaking, made it thicker but still pouring out on the bottom side of the tape below the wheels. When it came to the internals even worse. Rang the drywall shop where I purchased the banjo and they said they have had a few of the banjos returned. Back to the plastic one.


----------



## Atomicdrywall (May 4, 2016)

Akh said:


> Bought the delko aluminium banjo and it's terrible. Been using the plastic ones for 13years thought I'll give the aluminium one a go and it's bad. Got told to make the mix thicker to prevent leaking, made it thicker but still pouring out on the bottom side of the tape below the wheels. When it came to the internals even worse. Rang the drywall shop where I purchased the banjo and they said they have had a few of the banjos returned. Back to the plastic one.


Was there a issue with the plastic ones that made a aluminium one nessersary?

I have a plastic delko banjo, not used it but was super cheap and tbh looks ok.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Atomicdrywall said:


> Was there a issue with the plastic ones that made a aluminium one nessersary?
> 
> I have a plastic delko banjo, not used it but was super cheap and tbh looks ok.


Its not often I pull out the Homex but it has its uses when up scaffold work! I have 4 bazookas so no need for it really!:thumbsup:


----------

